# New Section Idea



## HappyAtLast (Jan 25, 2010)

Is there a section for health issues? I think it would be a great way to share health concerns and ideas.


----------



## lht285 (Aug 25, 2011)

I would also agree that health issues in marriage can have a tremendous impact on Marriage. Fitness, Health, and Health problems have caused me trouble in my marriage, and I would love to have an area to discuss this that does not have anything to do with cheating, divorce, or financial issues.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I find this to be the Best health forum on the net but I hated how you could not use links -unless they changed it . Check out the HUGE list of health topics in the scroll down area. 

HealthBoards Message Boards


I agree, a Health section would be wonderful here, very very helpful to many. Especially since Web links are allowed here freely .


----------



## accept (Dec 1, 2011)

Why not have a section where both man and woman post together. It would be something similar to joint counselling. 
I notice some have perfect marriages, I think they deserve a gold star after their name.


----------

